# if anybody has any questions that i can help with please ask



## ibs for 23 years (Mar 8, 2004)

im 25 years old and have had ibs for 23 of those years.My life has been very difficult for me and very physcological.I want to help people with this,i dont think doctors are doing enough to treat this disease,or is the goverment.The protiens and things slaughtered animals have eaten and that are consumed by us is what i believe is most of the cause for this,anybody wants help coping with ibs or understanding it im the person to talk too,so just send me an e-mail.


----------



## sasaash (Mar 6, 2010)

my name is al, can you call me. im in florida at 772-370-9242


----------



## steve1124 (Dec 4, 2010)

I would like to talk, if your still on here.


----------



## steve1124 (Dec 4, 2010)

Someone wants to talk to me? I did not post the previous post. Might have been hacked or somehow got mixed up.


----------

